# Do I need a Never Summer wide? Eg. Proto & Evo



## Carl Hungus (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello

Long time lurker, first time poster. Like many, I'm about to pull the trigger on a new NS deck for 11/12. I currently ride a 9/10 SLR, which I love. My issue is that I'm on the edge of the regular vs mid-wide border. I wear size 11 Salomon Synapse which are a bit chunky, unlike their F22 (major issues keeping capstraps on but that's another story). I weigh 190 and am 6'2". Currently I ride with my boots at 22.5" apart, at 18/-15 or sometimes 15/-15. I realize with this stance angle and width I can get on a regular width board, which I am, but both my toe and heel hang off the SL by about 1-1.5 inches each.

Now I can't say for sure if I've ever eaten snow due to drag, but it doesn't mean it hasn't happened, or that it hasn't affected me in powder.
I've read a bit and spoken to a few shop,s and NS themselves, and the general consensus is that I can "get away" with a regular width. But is that ideal? What I'd love to know from your all personal experiences is if its better to "get away" with squeezing your feet on a regular board for the responsiveness in initiating turns, or if the jump to a NS mid-wide width is not a big deal enough to noticeable impact on turn control and stiffness. Obviously I know there is a slight downside to going wider in terms of stiffness and flipping from edge to edge, but how does that compare to the value of losing some of that overhang?


Also, I'm torn between the Proto (CTX) and Revolver/Evo so please add your thoughts on that if you don't mind. I'd like a softer, shorter, twin version of my SL that I can pop and press natural features with, and hit the occasional 15 foot kicker. No boxes or rails, just flatground ollies and all mountain terrain. Of course powder but I can't assume I'll always get deep pow.

I have read all the reviews from Shay and Angry and a lot of your posts, just looking for some first hand experience on my main question. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

i cant tell you what suze to get but go with the proto. I understand you and others like the evo but it is made to jib and jump. Now i know iit can to well outside the park but other boards can do better


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Size 11 is definitely doable on either a regular or wide board. Actually, you do have to be a little cautious though. The board can't be too narrow or too wide.

I wouldn't do anything under 25cm or over 26cm. The nice thing about going with a regular width (especially if you haven't noticed any drag... and trust me, you will have noticed if it happened) board is that it leaves you room for low profile boots. More and more low-profile boots are coming out and my guess is that's the direction boots are headed. After all, it reduces the weight of the boot.

I really don't see why you had toe strap issues with the F22's. Tons of people ride those boots in these forums.

My best advice is to stick with a regular width if that's what you're already on and comfortable with. Check the waist measurements of your current ride and compare to the NS boards you want. I don't recall seeing any of their boards being under 25cm in your weight range (155-163).

By the way, 1-1.5in overhang is generally acceptable.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

I have almost identical stats as you, I'm 190 6'1" size 11 boots and 18/-15 angles and I demoed/order the 157 proto and it was perfect for me. My overhang is minimal (~1 inch or less) with K2 Darko boots and Large SF45s and I haven't had any problems with toe drag. 

I had the 10/11 160 heritage in regular as well and it was great. My buddy just got a wide board and my bindings felt small on it so I would definitely go with a regular board. As Leo mentioned, if your comfortable with regular stick with it. If you want to take the extra precaution, go and demo the board, but from the little that I do know about what snowboard shops will stock in terms of demo, it probably won't be until well into the season till they get demo boards and by that time the Proto (and most NS) will undoubtedly be mostly sold out.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Proto for jumps (big jumps), evo for presses/jibs. That's what I keep reading.Are you keeping your SL? If so I don't see why you would get the Proto as they have similar flex but different dampening (and of course the twin aspect). I thought I saw Leo or BA say good sized jumps are not a problem on the EVO.

Boardinsiders have a video on this very topic, saying the Evo was better for powder since you could lift the tip up easily

My Evo just shipped today by the way. Can't wait.


----------



## Carl Hungus (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys.

I think the wide version of each (Revolver and CTX) are .9 wider than my SL, and the regular versions .2 narrower. Sorry if I was unclear but I don't have the F22 which would be great, I have the Synapse which are chunky as I have wide feet. Both my Unions and Burtons have constant toestrap sliding issues with those and am considering trying the Targas on this ride anyway. Maybe 390 Bosses?

@Leo, thanks for commenting, I appreciated your review of the Proto. Sounds like you liked it. 

@Ecks, thanks, good to know what someone else with similar stats is riding. Surprised to hear that your bindings felt that much smaller on a wide as I would have thought .9 isn't that huge of a difference. And yes, demoing is more challenging with how popular NS is and not living out West. I'll be in Breck but they'll be long gone by then, just like this year.

@jdang Yes, I'll keep my SL but I only really travel with one deck now so its probably going to be an all rounder. I'm getting better at switch so would like a true twin. Honestly I'd have preferred if they made the flex on the Proto a bit more obviously softer than the SL, as I hear its quite subjective if its even that much softer. So I guess I'm mainly looking at the Proto as an upgrade to the SL in terms of lighter weight, better top sheet, blunted ends so I'll downsize from my 161 SL to the 157 Proto, and the twin shape.
But then the Evo/Revolver keeps niggling on my brain something that could be a fun ride. Ideally I'd have a day out West with both, but that's never going to happen. Or just travel with a Heritage and Evo but that's also not going to happen. Oh well.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

If you are downsizing perhaps you will get that softer flex from the Proto. If the proto had flex in between the SL and EVO I would have bought it already. As it is, I found a 151 SL not flexible enough (i'm a lightweight and not good at pressing)so I'm opting for the Evo. I'm also a gearhead so that may change through the year we'll see 

Why not travel with both? Can't you put the bindings on the smaller deck, stack that in front of the longer one (with padding to protect each deck) and put it in the travel bag? That's what I would do if travelling. That way, in the morning you can decide which deck to ride. If you're close enough switch it out during lunch.



Carl Hungus said:


> @jdang Yes, I'll keep my SL but I only really travel with one deck now so its probably going to be an all rounder. I'm getting better at switch so would like a true twin. Honestly I'd have preferred if they made the flex on the Proto a bit more obviously softer than the SL, as I hear its quite subjective if its even that much softer. So I guess I'm mainly looking at the Proto as an upgrade to the SL in terms of lighter weight, better top sheet, blunted ends so I'll downsize from my 161 SL to the 157 Proto, and the twin shape.
> 
> But then the Evo/Revolver keeps niggling on my brain something that could be a fun ride. Ideally I'd have a day out West with both, but that's never going to happen. Or just travel with a Heritage and Evo but that's also not going to happen. Oh well.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

Carl Hungus said:


> I've read a bit and spoken to a few shop,s and NS themselves, and the general consensus is that I can "get away" with a regular width.


Generalizations like this don't work(realizing the shops you looked at may have just been NS as well)Some wides in certain companies lines are not even considered wide in others. For example, some burtons and forums run narrower throughout the sizes than many other companies in the same size, and their wides may be similar to a 'regular' width board from a different company. From what I read you are on a 161 slr, which IIRC(I had one also) had a waist width of 25.5, which IMO is a mid wide board, and 'perfect' for size 11's. Most of what interests me in never summers line(evo, sl, proto) are all 'mid-wide' in the sizes that I would ride.


----------



## Carl Hungus (Jul 28, 2011)

idshred said:


> From what I read you are on a 161 slr, which IIRC(I had one also) had a waist width of 25.5, which IMO is a mid wide board, and 'perfect' for size 11's.



Yes, I believe that is the width, putting the Proto and Evo at about .2 less. Didn't realize that this was considered perfect width for my boots. I'm used to seeing these size 9 boots on regular decks and it looks much tidier without as much overhang as I have. Was beginning to think that regular to a size 9 would be a wider NS to me.

I didn't really put as much thought into buying the SL, so its a good thing I like riding it. But since I'll be paying full retail on this one I wanted to be sure I wasn't missing anything.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

Carl Hungus said:


> Didn't realize that this was considered perfect width for my boots.


I should have clarified a little bit. That is my personal preference for waist width. Why I put 'perfect,' as some would disagree, but it is a pretty safe size for 11's. I wear size 
11's as well. I never had an issue with toe drag on my slr or my 158 indoor survival fk(25.3) this past winter which was a little bit narrower. I use the same width on my stance as you as well and don't run quite as aggressive of angles. Boots do make a big difference though, I have salomon f20s and nike zoom force ones. The salomons have a much smaller footprint than the nikes, and I hardly have any overhang at all with them on a something like a 161 sl.


----------



## Carl Hungus (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks ishred. Something to think about.

@Leo, I know in your review you used the 390 Bosses. I'm hijacking my own thread here but, how did you find these matching up? I'm also on the fence about these vs the Targas (with their softer ankle strap liner put in) for the Proto.
Guess I'm on the fence about a few things. Decisions....


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I think the Targas will be too aggressive for the Proto. Even without the inserts for the ankle strap.

I had no problems with my bosses on the Proto. I like the Bosses on both the Proto and Evo. Really well rounded bindings.


----------



## Carl Hungus (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies so far. I was wondering a couple things fro those that might know.

Has the relative flex of NS boards changed from 09 to 12? Meaning, I know the Proto, esp the X, is comparable to the SL, but are the new SLs softer than the ones 3 years ago (eg mine)? I've heard something about NS getting softer.

In regards to 390 vs Targa, anyone know if the Targa toe strap will franken-fit on to the 390? I like everything about the 390 except I want the good toe strap that the Targa is bringing out. I've had bad luck with toe straps so far.


Just to play devil's advocate for a moment, if the Proto CTX is basically the SL flex, would a Revolver be a regular Proto flex? Does the extra width make it an appreciably stiffer board?


Honestly, everytime I think alright that's it, I'm buying a Proto, the reviews of guys who ride their Evos/Revolver all mountain make me question it my decision. Again. I'll be riding a fair amount of Breckenridge this season, in case that matters.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Carl there's no rush to buy a new stick just yet so here's what I want you to do. Come up to Breck swing by Lone Star Sports, Powder Tools, Mob Gallery or one of our local dealers and see if they will demo you a board. Then go out and try it and ride the piss out of it and see what fits your bill.


----------



## Carl Hungus (Jul 28, 2011)

Appreciate the heads up on good shops in Breck. I'll check them out and see what they have available come Feb. Yeah, I'd love a good couple days demoing if they're not sold out.


----------



## naryn (Jul 27, 2011)

You guys seem to know how to decide so can you help me out? My current ride is a Ride Antic 160. I'm 5'10 and 72kgs and I want to get the Proto CT 152 which i see has a waist of 24.4, my boots are US size 11 which is what you have been discussing but i cant make the comparison and i will be buying unseen. Can i ride the CT or would i need to CTX? 

\Thanks if you have any suggestions

n


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Does the 152 Proto really have a 24.4 waist width? That's fk'n hilarious! Don't tell me we're back in the 80s... or is that a teenage girls board? :laugh:

Back to the topic at hand...
Why wouldn't you get a wide board? Advantages: YES, Disadvantages: NO


----------



## naryn (Jul 27, 2011)

Info is here: Proto CT/Proto CTX | Never Summer Industries - Snowboards, Longboards, Clothing and Accessories

But thats why i'm asking, you think wide is better? @152 the CTX is 25.8


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Of course the wide is better... more stability, more pow float, never catch toe or heel. I'm not saying you need it, I'm just saying wide boards are 'where it's at'.


----------

